# EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Did any one see the latest EuroTuner mag with the MK4 2.0 Neuspeed Sc'd car with a FMIC the isnt even hooked up? there should be rules against that fake crap in mags..SO LAME!!!!!


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did any one see the latest EuroTuner mag with the MK4 2.0 Neuspeed Sc'd car with a FMIC the isnt even hooked up? there should be rules against that fake crap in mags..SO LAME!!!!![HR][/HR]​word, either the end tanks plumbing had some ccazy 90 neds , or the ic was rice, I;ll say 
RRRRRIIIIIICEEEEEEEEEE, euro tuner, were you that desperate to see a 2.0T, i woulda shoed you mine, might have dents like shiet, but its legit, holla, just hope euro tuner dont get to be like european car or sport compact http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i mean, doesnt the dude know the whole vw community is pointing a finger at him while they ROFL or whatever the abbrevuation ?!?!


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (evoeone)*

That's sooo funny that someone caught that also! I got my new Eurotuner last night and I saw that and laughed. I was looking hard trying to find out how they hooked that thing up. I can't believe that Eurotuner even published that car since it's a FAKE


----------



## 99GTi20T (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (SCVR6)*

Can someone scan that and post it? Maybe the guys at eurotuner had one too many







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (99GTi20T)*

i posted this same topic about 2 weeks ago, i'm not renewing my suscription with them







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (xXx TURBO)*

OK what am I looking for?
Dan Kraus


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (D_Kraus_Dirtbiker)*

Or how about the artical for a new 900 dolar coil pac that adds a whopping 2 HP and does NOTHING for the hp or torq curve as it it did NOTHING.
Yet Oh this proves it is worth the 900 bucks. I was shocked that the ADD was not next to the artical..?
I mean gezz I like the rag most of the time but at times it is like the have there heads up there butts.


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

Could it have been the FMIS? There are a few companies that make front-mount intake systems now. AFAIK, they had a visible filter element, but maybe there have been changes to make it look more like an intercooler. There are also a few front-mount "effect" kits available.


----------



## 20PSIG60 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (blackA2gti)*

how did you know it was a fake I saw the issue and glanced through it but never payed any attention it wasn't my mag so i will have to go buy one to see.
are the hoses not running to the IC?


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (20PSIG60)*

its a nospeed supercharger, there aren't any hoses going anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (PhantomDubs)*

Or GEEZ maybe the fact that the NueSpeed charger would not use a blow off valve as it is built in to the unit. (Bypass valve) For part throttle and idle.
Or the fact that you can clearly see that there is no way it could be plumbed.
Would not care if they said it was just for looks..


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (20PSIG60)*

I noticed it because Im not a fool.I have a turbo 2.0. Everyone knows at the moment there is no way to add a IC to the NOSPEED Charger. Its Soooo gay I cant believe the allowed it in the mag.














WACK ..what a fool..
quote:[HR][/HR]how did you know it was a fake I saw the issue and glanced through it but never payed any attention it wasn't my mag so i will have to go buy one to see.
are the hoses not running to the IC?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

ahh where's the pic of that plastic intercooler lemme go dig around


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (mrkrad)*

I thought that I was going crazy when I saw the intercooler. I find it funny how Eurotuner wrote it up... like it was indeed part of the system. Maybe those writers just write what the owners tell them. In that case I have a 3.2L twin turboed VR with a 200 shot of N2O.















In case they ask.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

anyone know why they listed a wastegate? I didnt think the SC had a wastegate.


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (jamesb)*

is there somethin im missin here? im not into mk4s at all, but i dont see a supercharger and it doesnt say its supercharged, how do u guys know its a supercharged car? and the front intake end looks like a 20v end in picture 4, if this is the same article....i dunno, not supporting eurotuner either, some of thier stuff is getting lame, but i dont see it...i might just be a fool


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (jamesb)*

That is the point of this thread. It does not have a waste gate. The Nuespeed charger uses an internal bypass valve for idle and part throttle. 
That is why every one is kind of sickend by the crappy artical.. 
If the Artical read "A front mounted non working for looks only intercooler" Then I would not be upset.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

I dunno about you guys, but I stopped reading EuroTuner back with that issue that had the red BMW project car on the cover - the issue where they expained that they weren't going to publish dyno results any more for reader's project cars, since they were having an "accuracy" problem.
I never read it too much anyways, it always seemed a bit ricey and inaccurate. Not to mention the horrid editing. One of the articles in the issue I mentioned above had three spelling and/or punctuation mistakes on one page.
-Nate


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

yea well, obviously a supercharger wouldnt need or use a wastegate, but my question is how you guys know its a supercharged car? i cant see one and it doesnt say it is...if im missin somethin that should smack me right in the face then im an idiot...but yea, i subscribed to eurotuner when i saw momentums car, but after that it all seems about mk3 and newer and thats about it....i think im just gonna get The Golf or Performance VW..


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (junglistdubber)*

Yes you did miss it. It has a NueSpeed charger.. Again the hole point of the thread is how or why did they miss the fact that they say he as this custom intercooler that in no way could be working..
As for the mags speeling and typos I could care less about that. It is more about the blatent advertising of products in reviews with out a sense of honesty.
To sit there and claim that gaing 1 or 2 HP for a 900 dollar coil pack is just CRAP..Read about how they describe the new coil pack for the BMW.. Why a new coil pack in the first place.?


----------



## junglistdubber (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

holy poop im a friggin idiot... i was lookin at the Oct 2002 issue...on the ABD intercooler install.... wow im stupid


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (junglistdubber)*

Did you guys also notice the readers ride prize??? WTF? Who would ever put that on their car? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (slvrhondaeater)*

can someone post a pic?


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

Just to be fair, I don't think the magazine ever claimed it was hooked up, you're right it doesn't work though. Also about the spark thing, Did you just hear about it, and you're telling someone elses story? The coil packs put down a 198.7 compared to 193.1. How is that 1 or 2 HP? The torque got 196.0 compared to 195.0. It's also $800 not $900, and it's for a BMW, which everything is pricey for. What is wrong with the description of how it works? If it's not in depth enough, maybe there wasn't enough space alotted. Just curious, to hear how you back up what you say. Blatent advertizing of products? Without a sense of honesty? How do figure? Whould you rather a magazine find out what worked on the market and give you results? Or would you prefer to go spend the money yourself? What else are they suppose to review? What better results you'll get if you use a shammy to dry your car, aposed to a terry cloth towel. 
BTW other guy, I would read what type of car they gave the readers ride spoiler to. It appears it was a old 85 volvo 240 with flames on it, it was just the wrong picture in the magazine. They made jokes throughout the description, you to should read it. You know they don't make Bora's in the U.S. Right?


[Modified by late_apex, 3:56 AM 10-9-2002]


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Why is it impossible to run an intercooler on a Neuspeed charger? Other than the fact that they really don't make enough boost to need it, I'd think the charger would heat the air up too quickly for the IC to be of any use. I think it would be fairly straightforward to hook one up.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Clean97GTi)*

why spend the money on a front mount just for looks? The mag did word it to make one believe that it was hooked up and functional:
*page 71*
*engine* 
2.1L 1-4, Neuspeed supercharger, cam gear, P-Flow air intake, and blow-off valve, Bosh Platinum spark plugs, Remus stainless steel exhuast, Unorthodox under-drive pulleys, ATP wastegate, custom intercooler, ported and polished cylinder head.
that is how they listed the car's engine mods. now why would you list a wastegate on a supercharged car?







and custom intercooler with a nuespeed charger?


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Clean97GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why is it impossible to run an intercooler on a Neuspeed charger?[HR][/HR]​To put it simply, it's physically very difficult/impossible to pipe an IC into the Neuspeed charger - in essence, the charger housing is cast into the upper half of the intake manifold, so the pressurized air leaving the "charger" goes directly into the lower half of the manifold - there's just no way to pipe the air into an IC, because you'd have to either hack up the charger pretty good, or somehow find a way to attach the manifold runners cast into the housing to a pipe running to an IC, then attach the pipe coming back fmro the IC to the lower intake manifold section.
Look closely at a photo of the charger installed and you'll be able to figure out what I mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (SaabFan)*

wow, nough said... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (SaabFan)*

wow, was looking at it at H20 and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is what I give it


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (kilmer420)*

Well I know every one has been dragging this magazine over the coals my self included. "900 dollar coil pac." LOL But keep in mined the amount of miss infermation that is spread on the Vortex as well. Folks posting all kinds of crap with no knowladge about what they are saying.
I think in genral it is not a bad Mag. Just enjoy it and take articals with a grain of salt. After all they do promote the sport and our cars a lot more thean any one of us ever could.
Maybe some articals are crap and maybe some are more for selling said product. But they are faced with the harsh reality of having to make a profit. Not like they can just do what ever they want with out regard of the people paying the bills.
My step brother is an Editor for LARGE mag and it is an amazing feat to assemble and get it out the door in 30 days or less. HUGE pressure and never enough time.

Just my two cents..


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

I guess that excuse makes it all better..lolquote:[HR][/HR]Well I know every one has been dragging this magazine over the coals my self included. "900 dollar coil pac." LOL But keep in mined the amount of miss infermation that is spread on the Vortex as well. Folks posting all kinds of crap with no knowladge about what they are saying.
I think in genral it is not a bad Mag. Just enjoy it and take articals with a grain of salt. After all they do promote the sport and our cars a lot more thean any one of us ever could.
Maybe some articals are crap and maybe some are more for selling said product. But they are faced with the harsh reality of having to make a profit. Not like they can just do what ever they want with out regard of the people paying the bills.
My step brother is an Editor for LARGE mag and it is an amazing feat to assemble and get it out the door in 30 days or less. HUGE pressure and never enough time.

Just my two cents..







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Of course you are going to get mis-information on the Vortex.But these guys are not a large nationally published magazine .Eurotuner has to be the worst mag i have seen.I always thought a magazine was there to inform people who are interested in the cutting edge i tuning and what have you.That fat boy editor Shartsis has to be the biggest clown.He should go back to the mini-truck scene,where he came from.He used to be the editor of mini-trucking.Of course the decline of Eurotuner has commemced since.


[Modified by SocialInvert, 7:14 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But keep in mined the amount of miss infermation that is spread on the Vortex as well. Folks posting all kinds of crap with no knowladge about what they are saying.[HR][/HR]​thats why the vortex sucks
quote:[HR][/HR]
I think in genral it is not a bad Mag. Just enjoy it and take articals with a grain of salt. After all they do promote the sport and our cars a lot more thean any one of us ever could.
[HR][/HR]​wrong. id rather have the only promotion be real cars on the street, than fake cars in a mag.
quote:[HR][/HR]
Maybe some articals are crap and maybe some are more for selling said product. But they are faced with the harsh reality of having to make a profit. Not like they can just do what ever they want with out regard of the people paying the bills.
[HR][/HR]​funny how the "rest" of the world makes a profit by selling "real" things. This company makes money by selling fake ideas.
quote:[HR][/HR]
My step brother is an Editor for LARGE mag and it is an amazing feat to assemble and get it out the door in 30 days or less. HUGE pressure and never enough time.
[HR][/HR]​ok, so next time your getting an oil change or service for you car, and its not done anywhere NEAR when they told you, hey, dont get mad! Its really difficult for a mechanic to fix so many cars in such a short period of time.
Or, next time you look in a bentley manual, and they have the WRONG information about your car, hey, its ok. Its hard to make so many car manuals of so many different cars. Give them a break!
[/quote]
Just my two cents..


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (speed51133!)*

Wow...so if some guy decides he wants to rice out his car with fake crap it all of a sudden becomes the magazines fault for putting it in there? The mag didn't lie, he has all the stuff on the car. And what fake ideas are you talking about?? No one ever said to run out and buy a FMIC for your NS charger, it was merely stated that it was there. Just to set the record straight also, they said they wouldn't publish HP numbers on feature cars becasue they were taking peoples word on the HP and the numbers were incorrect.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (late_apex)*

I will need to reread that when I get home but from how I took it the artical made it seem like the person had a working intercooler and a blow off valve..
Just slopy writing is all. That is if they even wrote it at all. Same goes for the how to artical on a 900+ coil pack that added next to nothing for the car..


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I will need to reread that when I get home but from how I took it the artical made it seem like the person had a working intercooler and a blow off valve..
Just slopy writing is all. That is if they even wrote it at all. Same goes for the how to artical on a 900+ coil pack that added next to nothing for the car..[HR][/HR]​I don't get what you are saying about the coil packs?? How do you figure it added next to nothing? There are dyno sheets right there to prove the increase. I don't get what is wrong with cleaner spark? Why is it such a waste of money? It's not like the stock ignition system is something to brag about. It did show a HP increase, and an increase is an increase in my book. I'm just curious why you are so hung up on the coil packs...
I guess if you have a good reason why the coil pack install was bad, I could see it. I have yet to see a valid reason from you though. Next you'll say the brake article is bullsh*t and they got next to no results from those mods...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (late_apex)*

Well LOL.. it has to do with the writing style. for 900 dollars they added less that what 5 HP and if you look at those dyno sheets the curves are exactley the same and gains that small could be more from air temps or what ever. So to claim what a grreat mod is in my opnion rather lame. At least they should have mentioned the cost to paower gain as being HUGE. Now if my old pac was shot and the new dealer part was also 900 then sure it would be a cool thing. 
Yet they word as if it is a great thing.. No mention of the high cost or the fact that the old coil pac was doing just fine. 
Like adding a header to a stock VR6 just not worth it. Yet they write so it makes me feel like it was more of a press pack from the company instead of a review of a product. 
But I guess if you like blowing loads of cash out your but you are welcome to...LOL..


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

Yeah,but wasnt that coil pack on a stock car or did it have other mods.If that is a 5 hp increase on an un-modded car then that is good.I imagine if it was modded the hp gain would be more.The mag still sucks.They did come across like all that stuff on that car worked.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (SocialInvert)*

i can agree on some of the stuff. but other things in the mag i give a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to. u gotta keep in mind that the magazine is a very broad magazine. there is alot of cars it could possibly cover that are considered "EURO", so it can not really focus its attention to one brand of car. It would be cool to have tech writeups that are usefull and to cover cars that are pushing the envelope on power and performance, not style. Not a shootout of stereo systems, or blinging rims, body kits etc. TO me, that is not tunning, it is making a show car. I feel if you want that, you should go pick up the monthly magazine on radio systems, or whatever is out there for that market. But thats the problem with the mag. It is too broad, trying to appease EVERYONE and their mother who owns a european car.
As for product tests, i dont feel it is objective enough. True, some of the stuff does deliver a gain, which can be questionable to some. But is the gain worth the $ spent? Well, $ is all detrimental to who is spending it. 1g for 5 hp, i would laugh my ass off and tell u go f off. Cause i expect, better yet DEMAND, more bang for the buck. But for some other people, who may have $ to throw around (P.S. where do you keep the $ tree at?), that is money well spent. Do you see what im saying???? *(think of it this way, if someone is spending 10k into paint, body kit, wheels, stereo, etc etc, they probably would be more willing that the greedy tight fisted junkyard scavenging a1 owner at buying a 1k part that gives them a minimal hp gain)*
In all, i would say the magazine is on par w/ its competition for the market when it comes to cars depicted; i.e. the scc, turbo, honda tuning, etc.
however, it lacks in content. by this, i mean it does not give a true diy article. Honda tuning, or even scc does "how to swap your b16a/gsr/sr20/etc etc into whatever car" and they give pretty damn good wiring information, etc to help aid you. granted, there is some little stuff those magazines forget to add, but they do make an attempt, and the stuff they forget is common stuff that you will have to "wing it" on your own by doing some fabrication skils- can be something as simple as rerouting cooling lines on the sr20 swap, to fabricating a motor mount for a honda motor swap. I feel maybe eurotuner should try to do something of this caliber. Not a simple how to change brakes or how to put a intake on a 1.8t, yet a fully depictive how to motor swap or better yet, a true junk yard budget minded turbo build up. 
Yet, if they do stuff like that, then they step on advertisers toes. They do that by undermining the compnay that is putting their money into producing the product. Say company "x" makes a widget and sells it for 100 bucks, and the mag shows you how to make a comparable widget for 50 bucks. They just then f'd their self out of advertising $, and possibly f'd company "x" over completely cause they wont be selling their product. 
Also, You can't be outright and say- your product sucks, dont buy it" cause there goes your advertising revenue which pays for stuff.
Basically, use your head. they will do testing on parts, and for the most part give acurate results. It should b you who decides "hey, is that part really worth the X amount of dollars, or do i really need it on my car?" 
thats my 2 pennies worth
Sails


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

I haven't read the article, but I figured that I'd post these for arquement sake. This is a Jackson Racing supercharger (much the same design as a Neuspeed) on a Honda Civic. The owner has modified it to accept a front mount intercooler. The intake runners have been cut and a wall (for lack of a better decription) has been put in place to force the air through the plumbing, intercooler, and back to the runners on the other side of the wall. This has apparently been quite effective, have a look:
































Now I'm sorry for comparing a VW to a Honda, but I do remember a discussion about this type of setup on this forum. The only major concern was the cost of the S/C and if anyone would trust someone enough to cut it up, hoping in the end that it all worked.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (dazed&confused)*

Yes with a good amount of cutting abs welding it could be done but this car in the magazine has no piping going anywhere


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (nypassat16v)*

I see. As I said, I haven't read the article, though now I may stop and have a look for a good laugh at least. Either way though, I wonder how effective this sort of setup would be, and what sort of boost lag a person would feel?


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (late_apex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW other guy, I would read what type of car they gave the readers ride spoiler to. It appears it was a old 85 volvo 240 with flames on it, it was just the wrong picture in the magazine. They made jokes throughout the description, you to should read it. You know they don't make Bora's in the U.S. Right?[HR][/HR]​I realize that they don't make Boras in the US. But I don't go around telling people that my car is an authentic Bora. If they ask I say it is a Jetta. I don't tell people FAKE things about my car. I don't have an inoperative intercooler in my grill. 
But my main point about the wing is that it is an ugly wing. A "shopping cart wing" if you will. Would you want to receive that as a prize?? OHH wait of course *YOU* would!!!


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (slvrhondaeater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I realize that they don't make Boras in the US. But I don't go around telling people that my car is an authentic Bora. If they ask I say it is a Jetta. I don't tell people FAKE things about my car. I don't have an inoperative intercooler in my grill. 
But my main point about the wing is that it is an ugly wing. A "shopping cart wing" if you will. Would you want to receive that as a prize?? OHH wait of course *YOU* would!!! [HR][/HR]​What kind of statement is that. Do you know my styling tastes or something? If you do clue me in on what I like. I can see how you would think I would want something like that on my car, considering you have no clue who I am or what I drive. I was mearly making a point that the prize was given away as what appears to be a joke, if you read the text underneath, which apparently you have still yet to do. The Volvo it was given to was an 85 with flames on it. What do you make of that? That tells me they didn't want to give it to someone in the VW scene. I guess you should be insulted for that guy, who got a wing that he could sell to some honda kid for $200 easily, but I guess free money is no good. So the fact that this guy had an non-operational intercooler is somehow the magazines fault.







I still don't get that.


----------



## trickgti (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (late_apex)*









kinda uninspiring isn't it!









Sorry poor scan pictures










[Modified by trickgti, 7:50 AM 10-16-2002]


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (trickgti)*

hay could it be an oil cooler?


----------



## gotboost (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (NEAL31)*

Holly R1CE batman..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (trickgti)*

HA HA HA, that is funny. Maybe it is one of those stupid cold air intakes designed to look like an intercooler.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (dazed&confused)*

Man when i made this post I didnt realize so many people would have as much fun as i did with it..LOL


----------



## 97GLXVR6 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

hahaha this whole thing just makes the guy in the [Driver Spec] banner look like even more of a dumbarse!


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (97GLXVR6)*

is it possible they have it fitted, and PLAN on hooking it up??, just haven't figured out the best way to do so yet?? if that's not the case then yes, it is very very lame, haven't picked up that mag in a while, and from the sounds of things, I don't plan on it.
-mike


----------



## Jimmie J. (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (8vGTIGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is it possible they have it fitted, and PLAN on hooking it up??, just haven't figured out the best way to do so yet?? if that's not the case then yes, it is very very lame, haven't picked up that mag in a while, and from the sounds of things, I don't plan on it.
-mike[HR][/HR]​agreed... everything else on the car looks good... why would he skimp out on that and just do it to be cool??? Probably slammed it together for the photo shoot, and prayed that some fool wouldn't toil over it.







at least he doesn't have a wings west shogun, black belt, mr. miagi style body kit on it... with oriental script announcing to everyone that he is the shogun, black belt, mr. miagi master from Japan, and you better get out of his way.








also, as far as I know, nuespeed sold out of VW's years ago, but they _still _ make good superchargers for street going cars, or they wouldn't still be selling them anymore. You certainly wouldn't see too many of them churning 9's on the dragstrip... but that has to do with economics on Nuespeed's part.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Jimmie J.)*

you guys who keep talking about the coilpacks are dumb
you keep saying how the article was crap b/c it was only a few hp and cost $900, the point on the coils isn't about power to to add reliablity!!! when you run high hp the stock ignition can't provide enough spark!!, billy t runs those coils, you wanna go tell him that's he stupid for spending $900 to get 5hp???
if you don;t know what you are talking about don;t comment


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (xXx TURBO)*

I hear about this thing once, if not 3 times a week. Since I have the charger everyone is telling me I should do it! If they only could tell its not hooked up to anything. I even had someone try to convince me it was hooked up!! Pity the fool. It it were possible without hacking the charger, I would do it


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (xXx TURBO)*

Thank you very much. That was my point on this whole thing, but I guess everyone is happy with their stock ignition. I was actually looking into the system myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

I noticed it last night and was like WTF??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (SaabFan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why is it impossible to run an intercooler on a Neuspeed charger?
To put it simply, it's physically very difficult/impossible to pipe an IC into the Neuspeed charger - in essence, the charger housing is cast into the upper half of the intake manifold, so the pressurized air leaving the "charger" goes directly into the lower half of the manifold - there's just no way to pipe the air into an IC, because you'd have to either hack up the charger pretty good, or somehow find a way to attach the manifold runners cast into the housing to a pipe running to an IC, then attach the pipe coming back fmro the IC to the lower intake manifold section.
Look closely at a photo of the charger installed and you'll be able to figure out what I mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nate[HR][/HR]​To put it in even simpler terms, you can't (realistically) intercool a ROOTS TYPE supercharger (Nuespeed, top fuel, etc.). You can intercool a CENTRIFUGAL supercharger (vortech, z-eng., etc.) but when you cool supercharged air, you call it aftercooling not intercooling.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Mr. Potato Head)*

After cooling or intercooling it is the sam dam affect on a Turbo car you are cooling the charged air after the blower on a supercharged car you are doing the same thing. Heck I would lover to "After cool" my Vortech..








You can intercool a roots type blower just fine. Muscle cars do it and the new Mustang does it as well 
Nuespeed could have done the same thing but it would have required a lot more design work it also would not have looked as stock and the price would be a LOT highter.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR] and the price would be a LOT highter.[HR][/HR]​and it still would be a crappy product like all of Neuspeed products.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Doesn't the intercooler just cool the air that hasnt been compressed yet so wouldnt it still work as an intercooler.As for the wastegate thing a S/C would not have one cause i turbo has one cause it dumps off exhaust gases, since a S/C has nothing to do with the exhaust, that is bull. But I think I'm going to look into that intercooler before the S/C to see if it works.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Fst'N'Frs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Doesn't the intercooler just cool the air that hasnt been compressed yet so wouldnt it still work as an intercooler.As for the wastegate thing a S/C would not have one cause i turbo has one cause it dumps off exhaust gases, since a S/C has nothing to do with the exhaust, that is bull. But I think I'm going to look into that intercooler before the S/C to see if it works.[HR][/HR]​thats a great idea. i dont see why neuspeed sells a kit with the intercooler before the supercharger. silly people!


----------



## gotboost (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (speed51133!)*

Maybe Eurotuner just photochoped it in there to make it look cool......


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Fst'N'Frs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Doesn't the intercooler just cool the air that hasnt been compressed yet so wouldnt it still work as an intercooler.As for the wastegate thing a S/C would not have one cause i turbo has one cause it dumps off exhaust gases, since a S/C has nothing to do with the exhaust, that is bull. But I think I'm going to look into that intercooler before the S/C to see if it works.[HR][/HR]​want to sell me the IC cheap when you find out it doesnt work?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (dazed&confused)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HA HA HA, that is funny. Maybe it is one of those stupid cold air intakes designed to look like an intercooler.[HR][/HR]​ahhh the famous interfooler


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (Fst'N'Frs)*

WOW!!! You know about wastegates (kinda) and have no idea what an intercooler is.... I guess this is how Eurotuner gets away with it...


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: EuroTuner Mag FAKE CAR (AdidasCU)*

Did anyone find my wallet?I dropped it around here somewhere.


----------

